# Imodium and Hair loss



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have been aking Imodium for many yrs as a preventive for diarreha and this fall i have noticed myhair is falling out and getting very thin, it is coming out at the root and not growing back..main fallout is in the front and on the sides..had blood tests for thyroid and diabetes last summer..all was normal. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Falling out?? No. But my hair can be extremely dry. My hair is generally a PIA. LOL Has to be conditioned ALOT. No longer takes color very well. But.. I don't know if I can blame all of that on imodium. I no longer take an antispasmodic that also had the drying side effect and I have noticed my hair isn't as dry.. but it still is somewhat dry. (so is my skin) I do wonder if it wouldn't be so dry if I didn't have to take imodium everyday.But I haven't been able to find Hair Loss officially listed as a side effect for loperamide anywhere.Have you talked to your Doc about other reasons why you are experiencing this hair loss?There seems to be quite a few reasons why people experience hair loss. I found some info here from the Mayo Clinic:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hair-loss...DSECTION=causesI would definitely talk to your Doc about this... there are loads of things that can be done for many types of hair loss. Also your Doc should know just in case he needs to check you out for other things besides thyroid problems and diabetes. I don't want to frighten you or anything but this is something you should definitely try to find the source of. It could be something as simple as hormonal changes or something more complicated like an autoimmune issue. But it could also very simply be from loads od D too so if you are flaring D-wise... your Doc should know that too.So please.. don't suffer in silence Knot.. call the Doc. Just to make sure it is nothing serious.Let us know how you do.BQ


----------



## night (Nov 24, 2008)

I assume you are female, because I don't think a 65 yr old man would be too concerned with his hair falling out.I would ask the doctor, but I have never read or heard anything about immodium causing your hair to fall out. Hormonal changes could cause it, it does happen to some people. Maybe a vitamin or mineral deficiency. It is probably worth looking into with a doctor.


----------

